# Getting a GSD with a skittish cat



## tc9012 (Dec 1, 2015)

My fiancé and I are looking at getting a GSD in the next couple years, but am concerned with the two cats I have. My cats are 7 and 9 years old and we got them about a year and a half ago. The older one mostly lays around and doesn't seem to be bothered by anything and I don't think he would have any problem. The other one was bullied by other cats when she was younger and is very skittish. She has made great progress since we have gotten her but I am worried a GSD might be too much stress for her. I would find a reputable breeder and have them help me find the best match for my situation, but am wondering if I should wait or if this would be possible.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL well if your going to wait for the cats to pass?? That could easily be another 8 to 10 years.  

It should not be that much of an issue really only one rule the dog/puppy never chases the cat. Details here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7410522-post2.html

See the very last link in the above link, train the "Place Command" keep the puppy/dog in "Place" and don't allow him to chase the cat. If the cats want to engage with the new creature that's fine. Cats understand when a dog is under control and when he is not, if they sense you have no control they will have nothing to do with the dog.

Here are more but if you start with a puppy I'd say "Place" and or no chase is easier.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/6715746-post2.html

Welcome aboard and ask questions.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, I think it is possible providing that the puppy has a low to medium low drive. I won't be concerned about the nervous kitty because you are not getting another cat. Some cats may not tolerate another cat but they do like dogs. Even if one's cats are used to dogs, it still takes time and training of the new puppy to learn to respect the cats.


----------



## tc9012 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. The "Place Command" is an excellent idea and would make sure the dog/puppy never chases the cat. I would be worried that the cat (Penelope) would hide all day from the dog. When we first got her we had the cats separated for a week and slowly introduced them to each other. That first week Penelope stayed under our bed the entire time and Pepi, our other cat, actually helped her break out of her comfort zone and come out more once they were introduced. She is good now but she still has to come to you or be laying down to cuddle/pet her. If she is walking around she will run away if you try and pet her. I'm worried she may just hide the entire time, but there is also the possibility she would get along great with the dog like she does Pepi.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well first thinking it thru before you get the dog ... is the way to go! But don't over think it, cats are cats by and large they do what they want. As long as the new dog doesn't chase the cats, that's all you need. Really a dog that is under control is all a Cat requires once they understand that such is the case ... by and large they tend to have no problem with them.

Some of mine will stand in "Rockys" way when he tries to come in or out of the house (he has wobblers) and one of them loves to body block him! I have to shout "freaking cat move!!" But "Rocky" has no issue with it ,they are part of the pack. Additionally a hidden benefit is a dog that lives with cats, is much less subject to view strange cats as prey on walks and such. So much less chance of a dog bolting to chase if he sees a cat and you don't. I've observed this several times on walks with Rocky, I've seen the cats and he does not even give them a glance.

Heck for that matter one of my cats( I'm down to six) now, and the apply named "Spooky" doesn't like 3 of the other cats but she comes running to greet "Rocky" when we go to the bed in the evening, as opposed to screaming if one of the "offense" cats ... looks at her! But it sounds like you'll do just fine.


----------



## tc9012 (Dec 1, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Well first thinking it thru before you get the dog ... is the way to go! But don't over think it, cats are cats by and large they do what they want. As long as the new dog doesn't chase the cats, that's all you need. Really a dog that is under control is all a Cat requires once they understand that such is the case ... by and large they tend to have no problem with them.
> 
> Some of mine will stand in "Rockys" way when he tries to come in or out of the house (he has wobblers) and one of them loves to body block him! I have to shout "freaking cat move!!" But "Rocky" has no issue with it ,they are part of the pack. Additionally a hidden benefit is a dog that lives with cats, is much less subject to view strange cats as prey on walks and such. So much less chance of a dog bolting to chase if he sees a cat and you don't. I've observed this several times on walks with Rocky, I've seen the cats and he does not even give them a glance.
> 
> Heck for that matter one of my cats( I'm down to six) now, and the apply named "Spooky" doesn't like 3 of the other cats but she comes running to greet "Rocky" when we go to the bed in the evening, as opposed to screaming if one of the "offense" cats ... looks at her! But it sounds like you'll do just fine.


Thanks for that advice and the story. That takes away a lot of the apprehension I was having on getting a dog. Maybe next summer! :grin2:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Just wanted to say that I am impressed that somebody could spell the word skittish correctly. That doesn't happen too often.


----------

